# Sticky  Bob-caT Technical and Information Thread



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

*Bob-caT, Bear-CaT, Bear-Paw Technical and Information Thread*

*________________________________________________
______________________________________________
________________________________________________







Wisconsin Marine "Bob-caT"
________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________________
*









*HISTORY... COMING SOON*


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

*________________________________________________
IDENTIFICATION:
______________________________________________
________________________________________________
- Wisconsin Marine "Bob-caT"
____________________________________________________________________
- "Gravely"- rebadged Bob-caT
____________________________________________________________________
- Ransomes "Bob-caT"
____________________________________________________________________
- Crary "Bear-caT"
____________________________________________________________________
- JR Power Products "Bear-Paw"*
*________________________________________________
______________________________________________
________________________________________________

Original Wisconsin Marine Bob-caT Patent*
*US Patent Office*
*Inventor: Robert O. Gettleman, Owner/Operator Wisconsin Marine.*
*"Snow Remover of the Rotary Type"*
*Filed: July 3, 1952*
*Patented: November 20, 1956:*
______________________________________________________________________








____________________________________________________________________________
*- Early-Design Wisconsin Marine Bob-caT 824 (1962?)*
____________________________________________________________________________
*Early Production Design with Dual-Direction Chute
* Look Closely at Chutes... Two Opposing with flap actuation 
"Right"-"Left"*








*Late Revision Early Design with Single Chute*
































_____________________________________________________________________
* - 1971 Wisconsin Marine Bob-caT 7hp Model 1824... 
*Typical Appearance of most 1965-'75 Wisconsin Marine Bob-caT Machines, a few differences from the original patented design.*
_____________________________________________________________________









______________________________________________________________________
*- Wisconsin Marine Bob-caT Model 1648 - PTO Driven for Tractors*
_____________________________________________________________________

































*________________________________________________
______________________________________________
________________________________________________*
*- 1972 "Gravely" - re-badged Bob-caT Model 1824*
_____________________________________________________________________ 










*________________________________________________
______________________________________________
________________________________________________
- Ransomes Bob-caT 1824, 1980-ish.
*notice "Dead-Man Brakes", Tecumseh engine, "Bob-caT Paw" decal, and Plastic Gear Housing.*
_____________________________________________________________________
































*________________________________________________
______________________________________________
________________________________________________
- 1983-199? Crary "Bear-caT" 
*8hp Tecumseh engine, revised handlebars with deadman brakes, revised snow chute, and return to a metal gear-drive housing*
_____________________________________________________________________
















*________________________________________________
______________________________________________
________________________________________________
- 199?-2011 JR Power Products "Bear-paw"
*Notice, Tecumseh 8hp Engine, Contemporary handlebar design, revised snow chute, revised metal gear-drive housing, "New" Bearcat Logo (Racoon face), revised Adjustment Setup, and optional halogen light. *
______________________________________________________________________


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

*________________________________________________
______________________________________________
________________________________________________
- 1971 Wisconsin Marine Bob-caT Model 1824 Action Photos through 12+ inches of heavy snow...(Taken Jan-Feb Winter of 2015)*
_____________________________________________________________________________
































____________________________________________________________________________
* - 1971 Wisconsin Marine Bob-caT 7hp Model 1824 Walk Around Video:*
http://vid299.photobucket.com/albums/mm295/BrotherAl/Ransomes Bobcat/Bobcat Video2_zps0fn0klp5.mp4
_____________________________________________________________________________
* - 1971 Wisconsin Marine 7hp Model 1824 in Action Video:*
http://vid299.photobucket.com/albums/mm295/BrotherAl/Ransomes Bobcat/Bobcat Video1_zpsizz0whwx.mp4
*________________________________________________
______________________________________________
________________________________________________*


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

*________________________________________________
______________________________________________
________________________________________________
Bob-caT Briggs & Stratton Owners Manual 1969 
146400-146455
147400-147455
170400-170455 (7hp)*
__________________________________________________________________


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Very cool Brother Al! So at one point they were involved with Gravely - interesting. Looks like a pretty good design overall...... really chucking the snow huh!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome! thanks Al, very cool stuff! :icon-cheers:

scot


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Glad to help! There are many of these machines still around because of their heavy duty construction and sadly there was not much good info out there. Hopefully Ive fixed that.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a friend with one that scrapped it because of a stripped spark plug hole. Not knowing about them, I let him and took some parts for other things. Now, having seen info about them here I wish I had taken it because that impeller design looks great.


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

It is... Briggs engines are easy to come by... parts for these are getting scarce and any bits are worth saving/reselling.


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

More Added!


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Sticky Please!##


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

Excellent job Al !


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Been hectic, but Ive got aboug 3/4 of everything scanned... so its coming.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I gotta get me one a those!! Good thing I'm not married - one hurdle already crossed! lol


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Al... Nice work !

A 7hp model popped up on my local CL.
In pretty decent shape, but asking $450.00 (too much for me)


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

MODS Please mske this a sticky!


----------



## nottooloud (Nov 14, 2017)

Any chance of getting the pictures in this thread restored? Looks like it was a good resource.


----------



## marspatt (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello fellow Bob-Catters. 1978 5 HP, 20" here. Need to replace the little oilers with spring-loaded caps at either end of the auger shaft. Are they threaded? Pressed in? Or???? Also need a source for them. Are they standard off the shelf, or unique to Bob-Cat? 

Thanks for any/all help.


----------



## mopargoob (Dec 23, 2021)

Here is my 50 dollar purchase


----------



## DCH50 (Feb 10, 2020)

bad69cat said:


> Very cool Brother Al! So at one point they were involved with Gravely - interesting. Looks like a pretty good design overall...... really chucking the snow huh!


Wisconsin Marine made Simplicity's as well. same design


----------



## DCH50 (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

huh Ive looked at a few Simplicitys over the years, thought they looked familiar... parts interchangeable?


----------



## DCH50 (Feb 10, 2020)

dodgetrucker said:


> huh Ive looked at a few Simplicitys over the years, thought they looked familiar... parts interchangeable?


I believe so, but am not 100%. A friend of mine has a Simplicity, I will check it out this weekend


----------



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

The simplicity would have to have been an older version. The newer ones have the 2nd stage facing what now a days would be considered the "normal" way.


----------

